
Online Advertising without Douchebaggery - brm
http://powazek.com/posts/1491
======
staunch
> _Bike Hero’s fake ad has chalked up 1.6 million views. The EA Tiger Woods
> video scored 2.5 million. Maybe honesty really is the best policy._

Or maybe one has one of the most famous celebrities in the world in it doing
something really funny? I wouldn't draw any deep conclusions based on their
YouTube views.

And which had a better ROI? I'll bet it was Bike Hero.

------
1gor
What if EA has planted "kid's mocking video"?

~~~
Harkins
They did, of course.

~~~
MaysonL
More likely, they planted the bug in the game.

------
antidaily
Chiseled in stone old. But a great ad.

------
zupatol
I'm surprised that a text praising an advertisement ends with the sentence
'Maybe honesty really is the best policy'.

Honesty would be not to advertise.

------
Herring
I can't stop laughing.

------
pgroverman
amazing.

